# Transalp: Tipps für Rückreise



## AllMountainJon (7. Juli 2009)

Ich werde am 17. meinen ersten Transalp starten. Fahre mit einem Kumpel d.h. wir sind zu 2. Der Rückweg ist mit Zug geplant, von Auer nach Kufstein. Wie teuer ist das ca.? Wo kriegt man genaue Preisauskunft? Gibts noch günstige Alternativen oder besondere Züge?

Wie regelt Ihr euern Rückweg? Stichworte die mir noch zu diesem Thema eingefallen sind, wären "Alpenexpress, Mitfahrgemeinschaften, Bus..."
Wäre dankbar für Anregungen von erfahrenen Alpencrossern und bitte nicht schreiben: "Lass deine Frau am Gardasee Urlaub machen, die nimmt dich dann auf dem Rückweg mit." ->Ich bin 21 und habe noch keine Frau


----------



## pommespeter (7. Juli 2009)

Bin letztes Jahr mit Bike`n Ride zurück, hat mich von Riva nach München 85.- gekostet. Bekannte sind mitm Zug zurück, bis Brenner sehr günstig, nur wenn du in Italien buchst. Brenner-Insbruck radeln, Zug geht auch, aber warum und teuer, und ab Insbruck greift angeblich schon das Bayernticket-vor Ort lösen, oder Inntalradweg nach Kufstein
02632414 ist Info Bahn Italien, Ital. Vorwahl davor glaub 0039? 
01711478645 ist Handy Thomas von Bike n Ride
Viel Spaß und schreib nachher wie`s geklappt hat
PS. Es gibt ein Gerücht, daß der einzige Zug, der Räder unzerlegt mitnimmt, um 6,30h in Rovereto abgeht. Wer dazu was weiß, bitte sagen.
Meine Bekannten sind Nachmittags um 2h ohne Probleme gefahren- aber das war im September


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kritimani (7. Juli 2009)

griass eich,
schau bei trenitalia nach - ora/brennero - tw musst in bozen umsteigen.
mei vorschlag, auer bis bozn am etschradweg, den letzten cappuccino in de laubn geniessn und dann bis zum brenner im regio. wenns a schöner tag is kannst ja nu den BGK (von gossensass oder vom silbergasser einbaun und dann gmiatlich bis innsbruck rolln. dann bis kufstein was daherkummt.
pfiat eich
kritimani


----------



## borafreak (7. Juli 2009)

Bei unserer planung stellte sich heraus, dass der einzige Schnellzug Richtung D, der auch Räder transportiert von Verona fährt, und dann auch noch ein Nachtzug ist.
Wäre ne Himmelfahrt, ansonsten nur Regionalzüge
Wir sind mit No limits nach Kempten und dann über Ulm nach Hause.
Ein Tip: 3 Monate ! vorher stehen die Fahrpläne und Züge fest, da gibt es die besten Preise und wenn überhaupt einen der spärlichen Abstellmöglichkeiten für Räder ( Reservieren ) in IC/ EC
Unser Hin Her ab Ruhrgebiet bis Oberstdorf und von Riva zurück hat in Summe 180 Pro  Person gekostet.


----------



## Scalpel3000 (7. Juli 2009)

borafreak schrieb:


> Bei unserer planung stellte sich heraus, dass der einzige Schnellzug Richtung D, der auch Räder transportiert von Verona fährt, und dann auch noch ein Nachtzug ist.
> Wäre ne Himmelfahrt, ansonsten nur Regionalzüge
> Wir sind mit No limits nach Kempten und dann über Ulm nach Hause.
> Ein Tip: 3 Monate ! vorher stehen die Fahrpläne und Züge fest, da gibt es die besten Preise und wenn überhaupt einen der spärlichen Abstellmöglichkeiten für Räder ( Reservieren ) in IC/ EC
> Unser Hin Her ab Ruhrgebiet bis Oberstdorf und von Riva zurück hat in Summe 180 Pro  Person gekostet.



Warum quält ihr euch denn so....reicht da nicht schon die Transalp..??
muss man sich denn noch mit der an und abreise quälen..??

Für die anreise..AVIS Leihwagen..abgabe dann 200mtr vom Bahnhofsparklpatz in Garmisch...

Die Rückfahrt bis Garmisch:
Zug von Rovereto bis Brenner..dann per Rad bis Innsbruck..und mit dem Zug bis Garmisch...
Samstags abfahrt Garmisch ca. 17:00 UHR ankunft Düsseldorf ca. 23:00UHR geht mit dem Auto auch nicht schneller..!!


----------



## kritimani (7. Juli 2009)

griass eich,

@allMountainJon
nur interessehalber 
- du meinst sicha den 17. juli, oder?
- wann gehts wieda retour?
- von wo startet ihr euren AX? 
- wie kommt ihr zum startpunkt? 
- warum grad von auer retour (ned unbedingt des klassische AX finishziel )? 
- warum nur bis kufstein, oder solls heissen via kufstein?
wenn de faktn am tisch liegn, wirds für alle leichter was beitragen zu können. 

waer a flug ibk nach hannover a thema (fly niki - geht halt via VIE) ?

so des wars vorerst

pfiat eich
kritimani


----------



## AllMountainJon (7. Juli 2009)

Grüße und danke für die Tipps bisher! 
@kritimani
- ja 17. Juli
- wir haben 7 Tage geplant. Deswegen auch "nur" Auer, wenn wir schneller sind als geplant dann gehts bis zum Gardasee.
- Tour von Bayrischzell nach Auer bzw. Gardasee
- Anreise mit Auto (muss abgestellt und abgeholt werden >in Bayrischzell)
Das sind die Fakten, also wir müssen irgendwie von Auer oder vom Gardasee nach Bayrischzell kommen und das möglichst günstig ;D


----------



## 3radfahrer (8. Juli 2009)

Scalpel3000 schrieb:


> Warum quält ihr euch denn so....reicht da nicht schon die Transalp..??
> muss man sich denn noch mit der an und abreise quälen..??
> 
> QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## Scalpel3000 (8. Juli 2009)

3radfahrer schrieb:


> Scalpel3000 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Warum quält ihr euch denn so....reicht da nicht schon die Transalp..??
> ...


----------



## 3radfahrer (8. Juli 2009)

Scalpel3000 schrieb:


> 3radfahrer schrieb:
> 
> 
> > wie LUSTIG....lachen könnte ich bei den 19 std. nicht...aber ich glaube bei die heutigen Generation findet vieles "lustig"...was mit lustig eigentlich NIX zu tun hat.
> ...


----------



## Anselm_X (8. Juli 2009)

@allMountainJon:
Ist nicht schwer: Von Auer mit Regionalzug zum Brenner.
Hier gucken: http://www.ferroviedellostato.it/homepage_en.html
Beachten:
- Nur die Regionalzüge nehmen problemlos Räder mit
- Du kannst die Tickets direkt am BHF am Automaten lösen. Du brauchst zusätzlich zum Ticket ein Fahrradticket (eins reicht für mehrere Fahrräder).
- Du musst alle Tickets am Stempelautomaten vor Einstieg in den Zug abstempeln.
- Der Fahrradwagon ist meistens vorne direkt hinter der Lok
- Der Spaß dürfte insgesamt etwa 10 Euro pro Nase kosten

Dann ab Brenner die alte Brennerstraße per Rad runter nach Innsbruck (dauert eine gute Stunde). Alternativ mit Zug (Schienenbus) vom Brenner nach Innsbruck HBF. Von dort per Zug nach Kufstein.
Hier gucken: www.oebb.at
Beachten:
- In Innsbruck BHF gleich in das Tiefgeschoss zum Ticketverkauf gehen. Der Bahnhof in Innsbruck ist zwar modern dafür etwas unübersichtlich und Kunden-unfreundlich. Also beim ersten Mal etwas Zeit einplanen.
- Du brauchst zusätzlich zum Ticket ein Fahrradticket.
- Wenn Ihr mehr als zwei Personen seid, lohnt sich das "Einfach raus - Radticket", das kostet 35,- EUR für bis zu 5 Personen inkl. Räder

Hope this helps,
Anselmo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AllMountainJon (8. Juli 2009)

Danke Anselm X für die ausführliche Erklärung Hört sich gut an, ich denk so mach ichs


----------



## lens83 (8. Juli 2009)

Anselm_X schrieb:


> @allMountainJon:
> Ist nicht schwer: Von Auer mit Regionalzug zum Brenner.
> Hier gucken: http://www.ferroviedellostato.it/homepage_en.html
> Beachten:
> ...



womit eigentlich alles gesagt ist! 

@allmountainjon
eine transalp die in auer endet??? und wenn Du dort ankommst einen kaffe vom automaten am bhf als krönenden abschluss? 
bitte nehmt euch einen tag länger zeit und fährt wie es sich gehört nach riva um gepflegt in den gardasee zu tauchen.


----------



## AllMountainJon (8. Juli 2009)

echt, ist auer so am a***, hehe... wir werden früher starten am 15, so können wir durchfahren zum Gardasee


----------



## kaldini (8. Juli 2009)

Bin nun 3x vom Gardasee zurück, jedes Mal anders:
am einfachsten war, dass ein Kumpel uns da abgeholt hat. Haben halt einfach noch ein paar Urlaubtage am Lago angehangen, da hatte er auch was davon.

Bike Shuttels gibts auch einige, die einen meist für 80 bis 100 Euro wieder zurück zum Start bringen. Vorteil ist, die holen einen direkt vorm Hotel ab und bringen einen bis zum Auto. Ausserdem ist Abfahrt meist 9 Uhr, so dass man dann nach 3 bis 4 Stunden (ausser Oberstdorf) am Auto ist für eine etwaige Weiterfahrt. Haben auch genug Decken dabei, um 

Letztes Jahr hab ich den Zug gewählt. Jeden Tag fährt ein Eurocity von Verona nach München. Abfahrt in Rovereto ist circa 7:41. Im Sommer hat dieser meines Wissens nach immer einen Fahrradanhänger (seh den Zug des öfteren). Hab den Zug auch nur mal von Jenbach bis München genommen und ausser am Samstag oder Sonntag ist es kein Problem darin einen Platz zu bekommen (auch fürs Rad). Blöd ist halt, dass man vom Gardasee bis Rovereto 1 Stunde rechnen muss, also früh los (ich fuhr um 6 los, das war viel zu früh, aber ich wollte sicher gehen dass ich ein Ticket bekomme...).

Fazit: Shuttle ist gut, wenn man wieder zum Start zurück will, wenn man mit dem Zug zurück will ist der EC sehr gut.


----------



## lens83 (9. Juli 2009)

AllMountainJon schrieb:


> echt, ist auer so am a***, hehe... wir werden früher starten am 15, so können wir durchfahren zum Gardasee



nein, auer ist nicht so schlecht - ein kleines dorf in mitten von apfelwiesen mit 3000 einwohnern, wovon 70% deutsch und 30% italienisch sind. nur halt als transalpabschluss eher unpassend. ich finde da gehört der sprung in den gardasee schon dazu. kannst aber natürlich auch gerne in den aurer dorfgraben springen.


----------



## Easy (9. April 2010)

Hi,

ich krame mal den Fred raus, da sich diese Frage jährlich auf's Neue stellt: 
kann man mit de 7:40 EC-Zug ab Rovereto Richtung A bzw. D und einem Rad nehmen? Wenn ja, wie werden Räder mitgenommen? 

Zum einen habe ich gelesen, dass die Radbeförderung in diesem EC äußerst knapp bemessen ist und nur mit Reservierung geht. Zum anderen  spricht jemand davon, dass der EC sogar einen Gepäckwagen für Räder hat. 

Andere haben ihre Räder zerlegt, in große Müllbuetel verpackt und als "Handgepäck" mitgenommen. In Deutschland ist das extra erlaubt, wenn es unfallfrei über oder unter den Sitz verstaut werden kann. Ist das auch in Italien so? Oder gibt es Ärger mit den Schaffner?  Man liest so Unterschiedliches, kann natürlich auch sein, dass die Regelungen geändert und einer erhöhten Nachfrage angepasst werden. 

Der EC als Rücktransportmittel wäre mir deutlich lieber als die Regionalbahn-Variante bis Brenner und ab Innsbruck weiter. Die ist doch recht zeitintensiv, wir müssen an dem Tag noch bis nach Frankfurt/Main und am nächsten Tag auf die Arbeit.  

Hat jemand aktuelle Erfahrungen mit dem EC? 

easy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tiroler1973 (9. April 2010)

Servus!
Es gibt inzwischen so viele Unternehmen die dich nach MÃ¼nchen bringen, da wÃ¼rde ich nicht mit der Bahn in Italien herum scheiben.

Zum Bleistift mit Bus "THE BIKE BUS" um die â¬ 65,-: http://www.bike-n-ride.de/Shuttle.html - da kann sich die Bahn brausen gehen und sich die Definition von Service neu Ã¼berlegen.


----------

